# Extreme Dilute



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok so i have a cock that carries extreme dilute but is not extreme dilute and i mated it to a blue bar splash what are the odds of getting a extreme dilute baby?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

25% Normal cocks
25% Normal cocks carrying lemon
25% Normal hens
25% Lemon hens


----------

